
NameCheap BS and GDPR Fail - yakamok
https://imgur.com/a/E9eVY6a
======
flukus
Not sure if it's been posted here before but this contains a good collection:
[https://gdprhallofshame.com/](https://gdprhallofshame.com/)

------
contravariant
I really hope image posts like these don't catch on.

------
sprremix
And your image hosting of choice also injected "15 or 23%" of ads on the page.

